# Advantix - how long till can get wet?



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

I was going to call the number on the Advantix box but I no longer have the box, I just have the actual product inside the bubble casing. So if anyone has a box of Advantix, could you please look on the back and give me the contact number. 

And in case anyone might know.... I just applied the Advantix this morning and I'm wondering how long I need to keep Tj out of water. I've been told before to keep him dry for ? so long but I forgot how long. Almost seems that they said to keep the dog dry for a day or so. If that's true then I'll have to reconsider taking him out with me today as I'll be near water and that would be cruel to tell him not to go into the water, lol.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

Bayer K9 Advantix

It's water resistant so it should work the same even if your dog gets wet. Many owners wait 48 hours as a matter of routine when using *any* topical spot treatment but I don't know if that is a requirement for Advantix specifically.


----------

